# Harness tests



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

My friend's husband makes leather harnesses so I asked her if I could buy 3, one for Watson, Sherlock and the midget ferret Slynkee, and they arrived in the post very quickly.
Later today, I'm going to try them in their new harnesses


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Those are pretty, do let us know how they work!


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

They work well :3 perfect fit for the ferrets I asked them to be made for, here's Watson the new hob in his


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Handsome chap! 

I'm not currently in the market for harnesses, but does he have a shop you can link to? Be interested to have a little look if he does, & it may be useful for other ferret people looking for them.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

I got them off a friend who also breeds ferrets, her ferrety page is Sherwood Forest Ferretry, she's sells the harnesses for £4


----------



## Taishi (Sep 15, 2017)

Hmm, don't really like these personally, some people don't, I prefer the vest one as imo its more comfortable for them but I'm not sure if its prone to slip? mine wasn't properly put on so I can't really say at present. However at least its not the cross over one, those don't seem to work well, my previous ferret riggled out of his quite easily. I guess the uspside is its made of leather so quite toough and won't be easily riggled out from.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

The cross over and the best harnesses are the easiest ones for ferrets to escape, the figure of 8 harness everyone's going mad for is supposedly inescapable but mine have escaped them and so has my friend's fuzzies too and so far non of mine have escaped or even attempted to get out the H style harnesses yet


----------



## Taishi (Sep 15, 2017)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> The cross over and the best harnesses are the easiest ones for ferrets to escape, the figure of 8 harness everyone's going mad for is supposedly inescapable but mine have escaped them and so has my friend's fuzzies too and so far non of mine have escaped or even attempted to get out the H style harnesses yet


Yeah, mine was the figure of 8


----------



## Woody118 (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi, do you know if they still sell them? these are exactly the sort of harnesses I'm looking for


----------



## Pawtastic Petz (Jul 10, 2019)

Woody118 said:


> Hi, do you know if they still sell them? these are exactly the sort of harnesses I'm looking for


Hiya, the person who made these ones for my ferrets at the time has passed away unfortunately so I cannot put you in contact with him. He died a couple of months ago 

However for the figure of 8 sort of harness which I've started using for my current ferret, I can send you a link to where that's from


----------



## Woody118 (Aug 22, 2019)

Oh, thats sad to hear.

Thank you for the offer but I'm looking for leather H harnesses


----------



## Pawtastic Petz (Jul 10, 2019)

Woody118 said:


> Oh, thats sad to hear.
> 
> Thank you for the offer but I'm looking for leather H harnesses


You'll have to order one off Amazon then but they're not the same quality, the leather can be a bit thick and stiff on the ones off Amazon so look for thin leather if you go for a leather over a nylon one


----------

